#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Rotas estáticas de aceso aos links de entrada de internet

## leeooziinhoo

Olá Srs, bom dia (no caso).
Primeiramente gostaria de apresentar meu cenário atual.
Link-1 Vivo 35 MB ADSL (Modo Bridge PPPoE)
Link-2 Vivo 35 MB ADSL (Modo Bridge PPPoE)
Link-3 15 MB Outra Operadora (PPPoE)

Tenho os seguintes equipamentos disponíveis.

1 RB 3011
1 RB 750

Vamos lá então, uma certa vez utilizei um meio de designar os acessos do PPPoE via IP>Firewell>Adress List e setei 2 Pool que eu tinha criado... uma para o link (no caso Link-1 e Link-2) aonde a Pool 1 utilizava o Link-1 e a Pool 2 utilizava o Link-2. Mudei este cenário e voltei para o Balance PCC, que não esta me atendendo satisfatoriamente. Atualmente fiz o balance na RB 750 e repasso em 1 porta chamada de Saida para a minha RB 3011, no qual tenho o PPPoE configurado nela.

Queria então concentrar tudo nessa RB 3011 e ouvir falar que tem como eu setar via Mangle uma determinada classe de IP utilizar o link escolhido.
Ex ip 192.168.200.2~~192.168.200.50 vai utilizar o Link-1 e os demais o link 2 obviamente.

Alguém aqui tem esse domínio e possa me ajudar?

----------


## gabrielest

Como diferentes IP dentro da mesma CIDR já vi mas não lembro e acho mais trabalhoso do que vc estar uma CIDR para um link e outra pra outro..senão me engano vc determina por gateway..Mas vamos deixar aos mais experientes também me interessa

----------

